# any alternative (DIY?) to a peat moss spreader besides by hand?



## goblue4016 (Jul 26, 2018)

Im am preparing to lay down my seed for a total yard reno im doing (only about 6.5k sqft) and cant find anywhere to rent a peat moss spreader for after I lay down the seed. Ive looked online and dont really want to spend around $130 for one since i will probably only use it once.

has anyone built a DIY peat moss spreader? or have any other ideas to lay it down besides by hand? if spreading by hand is really the only option i will do it, just trying to save myself some time.

Also, if anyone knows somewhere to rent one around Chicago IL area let me know! thanks!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

goblue4016 said:


> Im am preparing to lay down my seed for a total yard reno im doing (only about 6.5k sqft) and cant find anywhere to rent a peat moss spreader for after I lay down the seed. Ive looked online and dont really want to spend around $130 for one since i will probably only use it once.
> 
> has anyone built a DIY peat moss spreader? or have any other ideas to lay it down besides by hand? if spreading by hand is really the only option i will do it, just trying to save myself some time.
> 
> Also, if anyone knows somewhere to rent one around Chicago IL area let me know! thanks!


I live in Ct and couldn't find one to rent either. I used a metal flex rake...I just did 11k sf and used 17 bales of peat....it took me about 3,5 hours


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Home Depot has them for like $20 a day if your local store has one


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Shotgun and a 30 gallon steel drum? :lol:


----------

